# Locking folders without commercial softwares.



## redhat (Dec 27, 2006)

I have seen many people in various sections and threads asking for ways of locking folders using the registry, etc. So, to hlp them, I have created an application in VB 6.0. What it does is add a CLSID extention to the specified folder so that Explorer recognises it as a system folder and opens that system folder. 
I am attatching it. Pls download, use and tell me how it is, as I havent finished the complete program as yet. Please also do give me suggestions.


----------



## gr8usr (Dec 27, 2006)

where is the attachment?


----------



## Ron (Dec 27, 2006)

where is the attachment man ??????


----------



## redhat (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry Guys, The attatchment did not come up. There was some problem while attatching. But here I have posted them again.


----------



## kin.vachhani (Dec 27, 2006)

thx bro


----------



## redhat (Dec 28, 2006)

@kin.vachhani* You are always welcome.*

I am waiting for Vishal to see and criticeze it


----------



## Ron (Dec 28, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> KEEP GOING



Hey Redhat,
Your software is good. I will be waiting for ur coming version.....
And may i know why u have attached the doc.....
Is it for..... 
To turn a folder/file into a Recycle Bin or......
----------------------------------------------------------------
coolron@hotmail.com
Ron


----------



## redhat (Dec 28, 2006)

@ Ron Thanks  
The .doc file contains various CLSID's of various special folders under XP. You can change the folder into any of these special folders. But I personally prefer the Windows security Speial folder choice if the user is running Windows XP.
Reason : Under that CLSID, the folder gets the icon of a Golden Lock, plus nothing happens on double-clicking it. Perfect to show that the folde is locked!


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 28, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> But I personally prefer the Windows security Speial folder choice if the user is running Windows XP.
> Reason : Under that CLSID, the folder gets the icon of a Golden Lock, plus nothing happens on double-clicking it. Perfect to show that the folde is locked!


@redhat the CLSID {2559A1F2−21D7−11D4−BDAF−00C04F60B9F0} doesn't work for me. I renamed a folder using that buy I'm still able to see the folder contents. Am I missing something?


----------



## redhat (Dec 29, 2006)

@mod-the-pc I'm sorry , but yes you are true, the CLSID for windows Security is not working , though I dont know why, because I had used this once before in my program. Ill try and find out and also try to give some good special folder key to use.


----------



## Ron (Dec 29, 2006)

*TRICK*

To make a folder to turn into a Recycle Bin or ………
Than rename the folder/file as:

*MYFOLDER.{645FF040−5081−101B−9F08−00AA002F954E}*

To Bring it Back
Go to Run>CMD

*REN  MYFOLD**~1.{64 RONAK*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So the correct SYNTAX 
For Rename

*filename**.* *registry** clsid*

To Bring it Back
Go to Run>CMD

*REN  filename**.{*_first two digit of the registry clsid

--------------------------------------------
COOLRON5@HOTMAIL.COM
RON
_


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks redhat. Do let me know. The following CLSIDs you've mentioned don't work too

{FF393560−C2A7−11CF−BFF4−444553540000}
{450D8FBA−AD25−11D0−98A8−0800361B1103}
{AFDB1F70−2A4C−11D2−9039−00C04F8EEB3E}
{D20EA4E1−3957−11D2−A40B−0C5020524153}
{D20EA4E1−3957−11D2−A40B−0C5020524152}
{7007ACC7−3202−11D1−AAD2−00805FC1270E}
{85BBD920−42A0−1069−A2E4−08002B30309D}
{2559A1F1−21D7−11D4−BDAF−00C04F60B9F0}
{2559A1F3−21D7−11D4−BDAF−00C04F60B9F0}
{2559A1F0−21D7−11D4−BDAF−00C04F60B9F0}


----------



## Ron (Dec 29, 2006)

hEY
THE SOFTWARE IS DAMM GOOD AS I SAID BEFORE..bUT HOW DOES THE PASSWORD OPTION WORK.........
CAN U GIVE ME THE FULL PROCESS
RON


----------



## redhat (Dec 29, 2006)

@ Mod-the-pc Thanks for your extensive response.
I am currently working on creating a new Custom Special folder whose CLSID I will add to my application. As soon as I finish that I will post it here.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 29, 2006)

Ron said:
			
		

> To Bring it Back
> Go to Run>CMD
> 
> *REN  filename**.{*_first two digit of the registry clsid
> _


A better way to get the 8.3 name for the file/folder is go to command prompt and use 
*dir /x* 
Use the filename from this output to rename the locked folder


----------



## redhat (Dec 29, 2006)

Ron said:
			
		

> hEY
> THE SOFTWARE IS DAMM GOOD AS I SAID BEFORE..bUT HOW DOES THE PASSWORD OPTION WORK.........
> CAN U GIVE ME THE FULL PROCESS
> RON


@ RON I did not understand what you meant. But the application stores the username and password in the secure.ini file after encrypting them. So after you add the username and password, when the program asks you for the password, it first fetches it from the file, decrypts it and matches it. It is *NOT* Case-Sensitive. I hope that solves your doubt. The problem here is that ne one can open the app. without the password by just deleting one line in th secure.ini file! I'm bad at handling the registry, but i'm tryin to learn programming with the registry. After which there will be no secure.ini file. All the entries will be saved in the registry!
__________
@ Ron Mod-the-pc is correct using the *dir /x* command is very easy.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2007)

@redhat
great effort pal, you can count on me for testing

And yeah, there is another issue with this thing, even if u get a proper way to secure your password, and a custom folder with unique CLSID , this thing is shell specific, i.e. explorer specific, to try out, just open winrar and use it as explorer, you will be able to see all the contents of any such folder, if u don't understand what i mean by use winrar as explorer, just right click it, and make an archive, now open the archive and you will see.


----------



## redhat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> @redhat
> great effort pal, you can count on me for testing
> 
> And yeah, there is another issue with this thing, even if u get a proper way to secure your password, and a custom folder with unique CLSID , this thing is shell specific, i.e. explorer specific, to try out, just open winrar and use it as explorer, you will be able to see all the contents of any such folder, if u don't understand what i mean by use winrar as explorer, just right click it, and make an archive, now open the archive and you will see.


Thanks Kniwor, for your support. I already know of this issue. Yes, this issue occurs even under NERO, BlueJ Java development Environment... 
But the good thing is that the folder will not be displayed under [dir] command in CMD


----------

